# الكرازة فعل حب



## النهيسى (13 ديسمبر 2011)

* الكرازة فعل حب			*

*سارافيم البرموسي*



يكتب *ميشيل كواست*، قائلاً :
*إن جسداً  يجاهد بدون قلب خفّاق*
*لا يمكنه أن يولِّد الانتصار*
*لأنّ الصراع من غير محبة هو صراعٌ عقيم *
 ويضيف *مارتن بوبر* _Martin Buber_ في كتابه _Je et Tu_ ( أنا و أنت )، قائلاً :
* إن خير وسيلة لحب الله هي المشاركة الفعَّالة في تحقيق خلاص مخلوقات الله*

إن الكرازة في جوهرها هي فعل حب عميق نحو الله ونحو  العالم . والمحبّة المسيحيّة ليست عاطفة مجرّدة ولكنها قرار والتزام يتحقق  عندما ندرك سر الصليب كفعل محبّة يجود بكل شيء حتى الحياة ..
 يُحكى عن أحد المرسلين الذين ذهبوا لينشروا نور الإنجيل في  جزيرة فيجي، التي كان يقطنها آكلي لحوم البشر أنه  أثناء الرحلة على متن  السفينة، حاول ربّان السفينة أن يثنيه عن عزمه قائلاً :
 إنك تخاطر بحياتك وحياة الذين معك عندما تذهب إلى أولئك المتوحشين، فأجابه قائلاً :
*لقد متنا قبل أن نأتي إليهم* !!
 لذا، فإن كانت الكرازة تسير بأي قوة دفع غير المحبة  المتساقطة، كقطرات، من فوق خشبة الصليب، صليب الموت المحيَّ، لن تأتي بثمار  حية ولن تحقق غايتها والتي تكتمل بخلاص العالم !!
 إن المسيح قد ائتمننا على العالم لكي ننيره .. لكي نملّحه حتى  لا يفسد ويصيبه التعفن بالخطيئة ، لذا يجب أن نعيد قراءة الإنجيل برؤية  جديدة .. رؤية بأحشاء المسيح التي تشتاق إلى كل نفس لتدرك حبّه الفيّاض،  لتعي وصيّة المسيح التي تطلق الكنيسة في العالم، ولا تتركها حتى تأتي  مُحملة بثمارٍ لمجد الله الآب .
 إن المسيح جاء ليقول لنا : “* أحـــبب* “
 فإن لم نستطع أن نقتني حب المسيح لكل الخليقة، فلن نستطيع أن  نعاين ملكوت الله، الذي هو ملكوت الحب الأزلي/ الأبدي . إن الشرط الوحيد  لدخول الملكوت – بحسب كلمات الأب جان بول – هو: *اعتناق الحب كمبدأ للحياة* .
 إنّ الحب هو طاقة خلاَّقة لا يستطيع الإنسان أن يحيا بدونها  أو يتجاهل وجودها في صميم كيانه الداخلي . ويُعرِّف عالم النفس الشهير  فرويد _Freud_ ، الصحّة؛ بأنها *القدرة على العمل وعلى الحبّ*،  وبحسب كلماتد. كارل ميننجر _Dr. Karl Menninger_ :
*الحب يشفي من يعطي الحب و يشفي من يتقبّل الحب*
 إن لم نتعرف على محبة الله لنا، لن نستطيع أن نحيا حياة سوية  في ملء البهجة والرجاء دون النظر إلى العقبات التي تواجهنا في مسيرتنا على  طريق الحياة . كما أن من تذوق محبة الله  وأراد أن ينعزل بها ولا يشارك  أخوته في مسرّة الخلاص، يصبح مريض ( الأنا _ego_ )، يتمحور حول ذاته  و يتقوقع في عالمه متوهماً القداسة بعيداً عن جسد المسيح الذي هو الكنيسة،  إنه يحتاج للمسة شفاء بترياق الحبّ المسيحي .
  إن الفيلسوف *بوير* يقول : ( *الحب هو التلاقي*  )، لذا فإن كل كرازتنا تستهدف التلاقي مع كل الخليقة في المسيح، تستهدف  تحقيق الوحدة البشرية المفقودة نتيجة الخطيئة والعصيان التي أسقطت آدم ومن  بعده كل ذرّيته . إن الخطيئة جلبت الانقسام للهيكل البشري، ولعل هذا  الإخفاق الذي آلت إليه البشرية هو نتيجة لغياب مصطلح المحبة من القاموس  البشري .
 لذا فقد جاء المسيح ليعيد الرباط الذي يربط البشر بعضهم ببعض،  جاء ليعيد اكتشاف تلك القيمة المفقودة، ولكن في أسمى وأبهى صورة ألا وهي  المحبة المتألّمة ..
 إن لنا دعوة عليا لنكون سامرياً آخر يضمد جروح أعدائه، لنكون  بولس آخر يُنفَق من أجل الكرازة، أن ننقل فعل المسيح نحو الآخر .. لنبذل  ونموت من أجل كل إنسان لكيما يخلص .
 إن الضرورة الكرازية ليست فرضاً مسيحيًّا نؤديه من أجل إثبات  أحقيّتنا بالعضوية في جسد المسيح، ولكنها نابعة من الحب الذي يسري فينا من  أول يوم تذوّقنا فيه حب المسيح، لذا فإن* القديس يوحنا ذهبي الفم* يقول :
*إن قلت أنك مسيحي و لا تقدر أن تفعل شيئاً للآخرين*
*يكون في قولك هذا تناقضاً*
 وبنفس المعنى يقول الشاعر الفرنسي *شارل بيجي* _Charles Péguy_  :
*لا تحاول أن تذهب إلى الله وحدك ،*
*فإذا فعلت ،*
*سيُطرح عليك السؤال المحرج ، أين أخوتك و أخواتك ؟*

إننا في حاجة الآن إلى صحوة كرازيّة، نابعة من قلبٍ  محبٍّ، يعي رسالته من خلال مسيحيّته، و من خلال الكلمة الإلهية ، ومن خلال  الصلوات اللّيتورجيّة الكنسية، لنستطيع أن ننطلق بقوة و ثبات،  ننشد أمام  العالم :
*ذوقوا و انظروا ما أطيب الرب*​ 
​​


----------

